# Improved splitter for my Saw



## lew

Thanks for the review. My saw could benefit from one of these.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I agree, I think the Biesemeyer splitter is outrageously over priced for what it is.


----------



## DannyBoy

Good review.


----------



## BigStick

better to be safer then frugle. thanks for the part number


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I am going to get one of those for my Unisaw.


----------



## marcb

Good choice, my old saw has since passed into 2 different sets of hands and they've both commented on the splitter.


----------



## markew

Thank you for the review, it has helped me decide to purchase the 1349941S splitter. Well…. gotta split!


----------

